# Map symbol?



## SilentRob (Jan 14, 2018)

Very new as today was my first ride. Wondering what this means. Thanks.


----------



## highcotton (Jan 2, 2018)

Probably an event. Touch it and it will
show


----------



## rbkg40 (Oct 10, 2017)

highcotton said:


> Touch it and it will
> show


Sounds like you should've followed that up with a candy offering from the side of an Uber van


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

rbkg40 said:


> Sounds like you should've followed that up with a candy offering from the side of an Uber van


Should he have posted "Touch it and it will grow"?


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Touch it and you might feel good after... Make sure it's consensual....

My strategy with those is to park nearby and get the riders to cancel as many trips as possible.... The last pacers game got me $90 for 1 solid hour of cancellations on Lyft


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

It's an event. As mentioned you can touch the icon to get more info.


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

SilentRob said:


> Very new as today was my first ride. Wondering what this means. Thanks.


Welcome new driver. The symbol you see is UBER App picking up on your vitals. You authorized this when you signed up. The app had detected you need a restroom break and the "P" designates the nearest facility.


----------



## SilentRob (Jan 14, 2018)

highcotton said:


> Probably an event. Touch it and it will
> show


When I "touched it" it said que of 2.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

SilentRob said:


> When I "touched it" it said que of 2.


Some sort of queue then. We only have the airport queue ever here and it looks like an airplane on the map, so I can't fathom to guess what that is a queue for.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

SilentRob said:


> When I "touched it" it said que of 2.


Did you keep touching it?

My dad told me once that if I touched it too much, I could go blind.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

I don't see any KC events in that area, but it looks like it's either like a Walmart or Sprint's world headquarters. Maybe enough people at Sprint use Uber they have their own queue lot?

Maybe try the KC part of the forum specifically, drivers from that area are going to be more familiar with what's going on.


----------



## Chefbumbum (Nov 16, 2017)

Merc7186 said:


> Did you keep touching it?
> 
> My dad told me once that if I touched it too much, I could go blind.


I was told that if I touch it often I would grow hair on my fingers...go figure...


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

It's a *P*orta-pottie, and there are two people ahead of you. Just another Uber amenity!


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

JimKE said:


> It's a *P*orta-pottie, and there are two people ahead of you. Just another Uber amenity!


LMAO!!!!


----------



## Chefbumbum (Nov 16, 2017)

JimKE said:


> It's a *P*orta-pottie, and there are two people ahead of you. Just another Uber amenity!


Jejeje.exactly.


----------

